# Drifting Blues



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Was finally able to get the boat back in the slip last weekend so we are going drifting next Saturday on Limestone since this will be the only trip until deer season is over. Can't catch carp , buffalo, or shad off my dock this time of year so what is the next best bait that you can buy. Tried frozen Tilapia a couple years ago and it did not work at all. Squid, assume you can buy fresh tilapia at Fiesta, shrimp, 
Thanks


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not Pot licking on Conroe or Livingston so surely some of you experienced drifters have a preference if you cannot catch your bait.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I sometimes have to go to a fish market and buy buffalo at the catfish house in Livingston off 1988. The sell live buffalo at times. So check places that sell live cats and they may have extra bait and you will pay$$$$


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Same as Dirt Daddy said. Also you can buy beef heart at HEB and it pretty good. During the year I catch gou and cut them up and freeze for this time of year. Good luck


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't know squat about drifting for blues, but know someone I trust that is good at it. Quality fresh bait seems to be key. I would sure check the local commercial catfish sellers for fresh/even live carp or drum (goo) for good cut bait.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dynamite will always catch bait!
Jk, look for a pond with large bluegills. I have good luck drifting with the head of a large one hooked up through the head out between the eyes.
A bullhead is also good bait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Going to Fiesta Thursday to buy some Buffalo or Talapia to use. Not hedging on being able to catch any live bait since this will be my only chance to go for a month or two.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Limestone is one of the easiest if not the easiest of any lake I know of to catch shad on. If you throw a net just before or after daylight it would be hard not to catch shad.


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2018)

If you have a boat, why do you need to catch bait off the dock? Or are you having trouble finding bait period?


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Long Story ,short but I jacked up my right shoulder a couple weeks ago Armadillo hunting so I'm not able to use a cast net right now.. When I hit the water I want to have my bait of choice ready to go.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Let us know how you did, a lot of folks are into drifting now and I see some great cats coming from some unexpected places.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

jackieblue said:


> Limestone is one of the easiest if not the easiest of any lake I know of to catch shad on. If you throw a net just before or after daylight it would be hard not to catch shad.


Jackie knows a thing or two because heâ€™s seen a thing or two!
When your shoulder is better we had good luck catching Shad up by the bridge
In the winter right in the channel.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Went out Saturday and was faced with 15-25 mph winds coming straight down the river channel. Limestone runs for the most part south to north so you can get hammered when trying to drift the deeper water when you wind blowing from either one of these directions.
Snuck in behind a couple coves but couldn't get more than a few nibbles. My outboard mechanic cleaned about 120 lbs of cats caught Wed and Thurs on jugs. He said the bite was off Fri. and it carried over into Saturday. Had 3 foot waves heading back to the house around noon time and the wind did not let up until Sat p.m.
Anglers fishing a bass tournament Saturday were struggling and I didn't see one bass caught from 8 a.m. - 12 noon. 
That's why they call it FISHING, should have been here yesterday!


Better luck on the next try Nov. 27th.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the report, and that's giving it a dang good try.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hate it when you have a plan and the weather does not cooperate. Valiant try though.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

What bait did you use?
Did you locate shad?


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Bought some Chinese Talapia from Fiesta. Don't think the bait was the issue but the 20 mph winds that would not let me drift the river channel.
Will give it a try on the 24th to see if we can't catch some. May bring back a couple dozen of 3-6 inch goldfish from the lease next week. Have 200 plus in the water tank at camp that I have been feeding protein for years and they reproduce in the darn thing.


----------



## No Luck (Oct 25, 2012)

*Old Union*

Don't know what side of Limestone you're on, but the bait camp/gas station/burger joint in Old Union sells goldfish by the pound, shiners and perch. I've been buying goldfish there for years.
The hamburgers and fries are awesome there as well (not for bait though) lol


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sugars Pop said:


> Bought some Chinese Talapia from Fiesta. Don't think the bait was the issue


Bait is always the issue I have found, Jackie is right about the shad, but I feel you on the cast net.
Several neck and spine surgeries have me in the same boat.
Of the the baits I see listed that you have access to the big goldfish are by far the best. Hook a big one's head through eyes after cutting it off pretty far back. And bait the rest like steaks.


----------



## brewmaster007 (Dec 3, 2016)

*Bait*



Sugars Pop said:


> Long Story ,short but I jacked up my right shoulder a couple weeks ago Armadillo hunting so I'm not able to use a cast net right now.. When I hit the water I want to have my bait of choice ready to go.


I use beef heart buy the whole heart it's fresher.Coarse I'm in pearland,I can castnet mullet at 270 bridge.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

In the for what its worth category, nearly everyone I have talked with is struggling with drift fishing. This includes guides on Cedar Creek, Richland Chambers, and Tawakoni.
Some blame it on all the influx of fresh water, I don't know but I've fished just as hard as ever and the results leave a lot to be desired. I sure wish I knew what the problem is/was. Wednesday we drug fresh caught gizzard shad, drum, and buffalo for three hours in known good areas, not a bite not a fish. When we rolled up the rods all bait was still pristine. Not even sandbass hit. Go figure. I'm lost in the sauce.


----------

